# Lasers



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

This might be a stupid question but has anyone here ever used a laser by itself or in conjunction with scope for hunting dogs. Or is it even legal?
I was thinking of getting one for my AR-15.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing about a week ago.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

That sounds like a fair chase sporting idea surely you would need night vision and heat seeking equipment to go with the lazer


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I was also thinking of heat seaking missiles lol


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

they work great taped to the barrel of a shotgun on night hunts, wether or not it is legal, haven't a clue.
xdeano


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

next stand take only your baseball bat then we might get to fair chase.
I dont see how a little red dot all of a sudden makes it not sporting and unfair. But hey I guess I was trying to see what people thought. 
Thanks for the comments :


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

"LAZERS" are to expensive for me and cause way to much fur damage, I used one last year and realized that a SONIC BLASTER works much better.

One thing to watch for with the sonic blaster is that it kicks pretty hard (newtons third law-opposite and equal force) so you have to be a pretty stout guy to use them. Also the range isn't what you would think, it tends to speard out the further away it gets, and loses alot of its knockdown at longer ranges.

I've heard of a new project now that is in developement for predator hunting but I can't divulge any info as it is still classified....

 :withstupid:


----------



## bustaduck (Feb 12, 2007)

pfast said:


> next stand take only your baseball bat then we might get to fair chase.
> I dont see how a little red dot all of a sudden makes it not sporting and unfair.


It is only unfair if you use two lasers and shine them directly in their eyes before you whack them with the bat. If you use just one laser and whack them with a bat it is still fair chase.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Savage Rookie said:


> "LAZERS" are to expensive for me and cause way to much fur damage, I used one last year and realized that a SONIC BLASTER works much better.
> 
> One thing to watch for with the sonic blaster is that it kicks pretty hard (newtons third law-opposite and equal force) so you have to be a pretty stout guy to use them. Also the range isn't what you would think, it tends to speard out the further away it gets, and loses alot of its knockdown at longer ranges.
> :withstupid:


sounds like a gun a used once also if could just remember where......Halo :sniper:


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

Hell with the laser and bat, i'm going to use "The Force"

8)


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've learned to use Jedi mind tricks on coyotes, and it's been very benificial to my calling success.

I used it on a chick that was way out of my leage once too, but I felt guilty afterwords..


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I've learned to use Jedi mind tricks on coyotes, and it's been very benificial to my calling success.
> 
> I used it on a chick that was way out of my leage once too, but I felt guilty afterwords..


teach me your ways Phil. :lol:


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

any laser projected on the target is illegal


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy cow it took that many comments to finaly get a serious answer.
thanks

Anyone know why it is illegal?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A bud has laser grips on a couple of pistols. They work well for skunks in the ditch.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

its just too easy


----------

